
The law is clear: FBI can't make Apple rewriter its OS - steven
https://medium.com/@scrawford/the-law-is-clear-the-fbi-cannot-make-apple-rewrite-its-os-9ae60c3bbc7b#.1n6t5ebl0
======
pigpaws
HA! Law? You think the government is bound by a law? ESPECIALLY when "national
security" is involved?

\- just ask Hillary. Laws mean nothing to politicians and are only a mild
irritant to Law Enforcement.

------
sml156
Copy paste is not one of your strong points is it.

